# Anyone from Lower Saxony?



## Ametyst (Feb 9, 2012)

Hello all, 

I have just come across this site and had to register immediately! 

I am German but moved to Scotland nine years ago. I am currently in the process of relocating back to my roots hehe. I will be working in Hannover but I will be living in Braunschweig (Brunswick).

Just wondering if there are any ex-pats in that area?  

*ametyst*


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Ametyst said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have just come across this site and had to register immediately!
> 
> ...


My mother comes from Braunschweig and I have relatives there. 
However I live in Cyprus so not much good to you
Its a great city though


----------

